# "Carmen" at the Met this Thurs 10-9, how to dress?



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

My son is traveling with a school group to New York City and this is one of the events on the itinerary (he is looking forward to it!). I know a suit jacket is always appropriate dress, but they are traveling via bus and supposed to take minimal luggage. What will dress be like at the Met on a Thursday night? Can he wear shirt and tie (maybe a black v-neck sweater) and feel dressed appropriately?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

For the Stage or the Audience?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Lunasong said:


> What will dress be like at the Met on a Thursday night? Can he wear shirt and tie (maybe a black v-neck sweater) and feel dressed appropriately?


Yes, he will not look out of place. There will be people dressed up more than him and likely even people dressed more casually.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

With the exception of opening night, most opera houses aren't that dressy. What you've described is fine.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The above, and remember, other than getting seated, intermissions, and exiting, the lights go down, the curtain goes up, and... the story begins. Most everyone will be watching the show.

Have a great time, both of you!


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

is he the worst dressed (young hindu) man I've ever seen in our opera house? probably.

picture from Romeo and Juliet ballett (10th April).


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I once saw a couple of young guys (probably students) wearing what can only be described as...home-made tuxedos. They were intentionally awful and gave everyone a laugh outside. You can get away with anything when you're young.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I just saw it at the Met this past weekend, a great show and an outstanding cast! Yes, what you describe sounds fine, including the sweater. I think students, in particular, get a break in sartorial expectations.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Except for Saturday night, casual these days is the name of the game at the Met. Only some older people in the front orchestra dress like peacocks.
Your son is perfect with a sweater. Jackets and ties are always nice but not necessary. (Torn jeans & tee shirts are a no-no even though I've seen some wear them)


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It seems for most opera houses the expectation is a perfectly reasonable don't dress scruffily or wear sports or beach gear. Using the smarter half of one's wardrobe will usually do fine.

Perempe, I really hope that number 92 felt awkward and out of place.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you so much, everyone, for your replies! Much appreciated.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

perempe said:


> View attachment 52699
> 
> is he the worst dressed (young hindu) man I've ever seen in our opera house? probably.
> 
> picture from Romeo and Juliet ballett (10th April).


Probably a big fan of Haydn's Oxford symphony. In which case, respect, yo!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I was a subscriber at the Met. The higher you sit at the Met, the more casual the dress. Family circle and standing room, wear whatever you want. Orchestra and Parterre boxes, dressy. Dress circle, sport shirt and slacks or sport jacket with tie optional.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Opera does not have to be any dressier than any other public event. Dress so you are comfortable. Anyone bothered by casual attire can just get over themselves.


----------



## AST (Oct 8, 2014)

He must dress like Escamillo, of course.


----------

